# another good year



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's bird 1:








Here's bird 2:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice! I always figured you fer the smiling type...


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

two? :shock:


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

No kidding. They must have really ticked you off.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

No girly-man pictures for me  

By the way, what are you guys doing sittin back behind them birds? I notice most of you got a big old grin on your face. Hum...


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

And that, is how you do that. Pretty country, glad you had a good time.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

huntnbum said:


> two? :shock:


Lol, not every state has a one bird limit.

I killed 5 on my southern vaction!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice Toms BP, and I like the pictures!!!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice birds and wow great looking country BP.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice birds there BP,,

What state?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The great state of Washington overlooking the mighty Franklin D. Roosevelt Lake. My 17th year hunting there. 
Goofy, congrats to your son and glad to hear he is recovering nicely. No greater joy than time spent with your children.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> No girly-man pictures for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I asked the same question last week !!!

Nice turkeys BP !!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It's the same bird! He just switched hands... :mrgreen: 

Good job BP, I'll take some of that "Double-Up" karma with me to Montana next week! 

(You can buy two tags there too.  )


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice birds smiley! Congrats!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> *It's the same bird! He just switched hands*... :mrgreen:
> 
> Good job BP, I'll take some of that "Double-Up" karma with me to Montana next week!
> 
> (You can buy two tags there too.  )


It's a different day, look at the lake levels.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Very nice


----------

